# How to get paint off chrome plated plastic.



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I just bought some factory steel rims today that came off of a 98 K2500 4x4. The rims had been painted grayish silver at some point and it looks like they painted the rims with the center caps on because there is paint around the bottom of the center cap.

Does anyone know how to safely remove this paint without messing up the finish on the center cap? Wheels look like the ones on my 1 ton truck.









Thanks, Wayne


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

try a little acetone just on the rag don't soak them down.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, I'll see if I have any and try that.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Brake fluid works good and will remove paint from those crevices you can't get to well by hand. The cheaper the fluid you buy the better it works it seems too. Just pour some in a pan and submerse each cap in it. Overnight is usually enough to remove it (from chrome) with a follow up of a little degreaser and a strong stream of water.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks B&B, I do have some brake fluid. I'll try that since I didn't have any Acetone to try.

Wayne


----------

